# Laundry Room Drain Pipe



## Gosha (Jun 15, 2021)

Installing Washing Machine, Manufactured Home (built 1988)...
Washing Machine Drain .. down pipe shots water back .. water does not go fast enough...
2 Plumbers, both user snake machine .. told me following .. normally, manufactured homes .. drain line (pipe) goes 15 - 20 feet .. they feed-in snake 40 feet .. said too far, feels weird .. both not sure what it is. .. little not clear ... they ust said its unusual ?? (question marks ??)
--------
My findings .. when under the house








.. black pipe going down .. this is good
------
.. going down, under the house ...








----







----..sory, not good quality .. this is the pipe (wite .. not new whites) .. its 1.5" outside ... this is the laundry-drain pipe, transferred water down to Septic Tank | ..2nd picture 1" drain-pipe by-passing, or under-passing MAIN-3"-horizontal line .. and goes underground....My Question .. above this drain-pipe .. about 4-5 inches ABOVE is a main pipe goes down to Septic Tank
----
Does it has to be this way, washing-machine DRAIN-line .. DOES NOT CONNECT to Main line
---
On this picture .. vertical line from Kitchen Sink connects to this main-3" horizontal...line
And Drain-pipe goes under the Main by-passing it








---------
















======================
======================
Both Plumbers told me .. drain-pipe need to be replaced, and re-connected to Septic Tank. In my measurement .. this drain-pipe goes under the deck, and about 20 feet away from the house. It is very big and expensive job to do ...
(not sure why drain-pipe has its own run to Septic Tank ... and not with main line)...
---
Is it possible, instead of digging existing pipe out .. may be just connect it to main line .. its by=passing it just 4 inches away .. should be easy to connect (instead of dogging whole length .. and installing new pipe ..)


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Me is what stupid?
What’s wrong with you?
Are you cheap? 
You’ve had 2 pro plumbers tell you what’s wrong, but you still want more/us to give you free advice, call more plumbers for their pro opinion..

When your wife had those warts, she went to a Dr, not online to figure who, I mean what gave them to her.. 
ohhh, sorry, you didn’t know she had those… umm that wasn’t me.. I was just kidding.

You’re in NEED of a lic’ed plumber, big time.
The internet can’t solve all your life’s problems. If you can get it UP, a blue pill can help, or if you need a new phone plan the internet’s can help, 
BUT This isn’t time to be a cheap skate by looking for free answers/advice online - esp “on a forum, THAT Is for PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY”
Hire a real man/Lic’ed plumber to help you…
In the mean time, walk away with your tail between your legs cuz you ignored this forums rules. 
once you realize that you’re in the wrong, and you’re not welcome here, You can attempt to rip on me, about how I’m a a$$hat and how I’m dumb and I don’t know anything and I’ll never make it life as a plumber balh balh balh..


why am I wasting my time with this…


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome to Plumbing Zone, glad to have you


----------



## Gosha (Jun 15, 2021)

OK..person:
* Logtec 
Reverend, R.S.E., Master Plumber ..*( looks from Canada) ..thank you for your criticism .. that is easy part .. I say. And I accept that..
---------
... both 2 Pro plumbers .. they was not sure what it is .. both express "its unusual", they "not sure"
-----
Is anybody know ..
1) drain-pipe from laundry room / washing machine .. is is normal .. drain-pipe has its own run .. to septic tank // (not connected to main line) .. can somebody explain ..??
2) .. second plumber said, yes .. prob easy to connect to MAIN line .. ROTO ROOTER .. he said we only clean pipes .. we do not install anything ..
Second Q .. can drain-pipe can run into MAIN line ... ??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gosha said:


> OK..person:
> * Logtec
> Reverend, R.S.E., Master Plumber ..*( looks from Canada) ..thank you for your criticism .. that is easy part .. I say. And I accept that..
> ---------
> ...


Are you sure you belong here?









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Gosha (Jun 15, 2021)

..just asking Questions


----------

